# Help! Feeling like I'm on drugs



## saosin80 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have been developing some really weird symptoms the past few weeks and I'm not sure if it's maybe from a supplement I'm taking. I used to take Valium years ago and had terrible withdrawal from it and these feelings I'm experiencing feel a lot like that. I take a whole lot of supplements so I'm thinking I might be overdoing it. My symptoms consist of tons of head pressure like someone is squeezing my head around my temple area, shakiness, my social anxiety feels worse. I feel really hyper inside like my brain is freaking out. It almost feels like I am on drugs. This is really starting to freak me out. I'm hoping it's just from something I'm taking. I feel too crazy right now to even leave the house!! Here is a list of supplements I'm taking. I'm probably just going to stop them all right now just to see if I feel any better. Has anyone experienced benzo withdrawal before? This is exactly what this feels like to me right now but I haven't taken benzos in years..

Rhodiola
TMG
Adrenal Optimizer
Vitamin C
Vitamin B Complex
Curcumin
Lecithin
Taurine


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

I see you're taking Lecithin, a source of Choline. Choline supplementation gave me extreme brain-fog and made me feel weird for a few days.


----------



## saosin80 (Sep 15, 2009)

I wish it was just the Lecithin but I started feeling this way before I started taking that. I just started it only a few nights ago. I think I'll just go to the doctor and tell him I feel like I am withdrawing from a benzo yet I wasn't on a benzo. I'm sure I'll sound really crazy! lol


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I would try to recall what supplement started it all. As a good rule for future experiments, try not to add more than one supplement at a time and test every single supplement on its own before doing any combinations. And of course, If you feel really bad, go and see the doctor. 

I remember when I was taking 5-HTP, after some months I felt very weird brain sensations, it was like fainting. Fortunately after a week or so I was fine again. 

Good luck.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

If you haven't added anything to your supplement list then it's not the supplements. Have you changed anything else lately ? Have you consumed any other food or ate lots of salt ? Are you constipated ?


----------



## creation (Aug 28, 2010)

i dont really have a strong diet
i have no health insurance so no meds
everyday is like insanity is a drug
people read my thoughts and there is no way to stop it
adrenaline is sometimes the only thing that is somewhat therapeutic


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

creation said:


> i dont really have a strong diet
> i have no health insurance so no meds
> everyday is like insanity is a drug
> people read my thoughts and there is no way to stop it
> adrenaline is sometimes the only thing that is somewhat therapeutic


"people read my thoughts and there is no way to stop it". You mean you have that kind of paranoia ?

Use less salt or use potassium and avoid foods with MSG.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

Another thing I remembered: when I started taking Rhodiola, I had to stop taking Magnesium - it made me feel totally weird, almost like an overdose. They say Rhodiola does something to the blood-brain barrier which allows certain compounds to get into the brain more easily.


----------



## saosin80 (Sep 15, 2009)

Edwin said:


> Another thing I remembered: when I started taking Rhodiola, I had to stop taking Magnesium - it made me feel totally weird, almost like an overdose. They say Rhodiola does something to the blood-brain barrier which allows certain compounds to get into the brain more easily.


Maybe it is the Rhodiola. I just started taking that a few weeks ago, probably right around when I started feeling this way. I'm just going to stop all my supplements and hopefully I start feeling better. I refuse to believe this is how I'm going to feel from now on!


----------



## saosin80 (Sep 15, 2009)

creation said:


> i dont really have a strong diet
> i have no health insurance so no meds
> everyday is like insanity is a drug
> people read my thoughts and there is no way to stop it
> adrenaline is sometimes the only thing that is somewhat therapeutic


what?..Not really helping man, thanks


----------

